# Figuring out Vortex BDC



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I am sure this is simple for most of you, but I am trying to find the range that each reticle will be at on my muzzleloader. I have a work up of drop, speed, etc . I know there is a way to figure this without shooting it until I find the range it is on. Thanks for any help you can give! Here is the info I have:

2x7 Vortex crossfire Deadhold BDC

With Triple 7 powder (most accurate in my muzzleloader):
Name: 110gr Triple 7
G1 BC: 0.195
Muzzle Vel: 1920 f/s
Zeroed Rng: 100 yards
Bullet Wgt: 250 grains
Altitude: 7000 feet
Temperature: 40 øF
Pressure: 29.53 in Hg
Humidity: 20 %
Wind Speed: 10 mph
Wind Dir: 03:00 O'clk
Range Slope: 0 deg
Sight Height: 1.5 in

The columns in the order listed 
Range Velocity Energy Path Drift
Yards f/s ft-lb inches inches
0 1920 2047 -1.5 0
50 1771 1742 0.64 -0.57
100 1630 1476 0 -2.36
150 1499 1248 -3.91 -5.49
200 1379 1056 -11.7 -10.11
250 1272 898 -24.06 -16.31
300 1179 772 -41.8 -24.13
350 1103 675 -65.79 -33.56

With Blackhorn 209 (faster load)
Name: 110gr Blackhorn
Categ: Rifle
G1 BC: 0.195
Muzzle Vel: 2005 f/s
Zeroed Rng: 100 yards
Bullet Wgt: 250 grains
Altitude: 7000 feet
Temperature: 40 øF
Pressure: 29.53 in Hg
Humidity: 20 %
Wind Speed: 10 mph
Wind Dir: 03:00 O'clk
Range Slope: 0 deg
Sight Height: 1.5 in

The columns in the order listed 
Range Velocity Energy Path Drift
Yards f/s ft-lb inches inches
0 2005 2232 -1.5 0
50 1852 1904 0.52 -0.53
100 1707 1617 0 -2.22
150 1570 1369 -3.51 -5.18
200 1444 1157 -10.55 -9.56
250 1329 981 -21.77 -15.46
300 1228 837 -37.92 -22.97
350 1143 725 -59.83 -32.11


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll tell you this, I've confirmed their drop program has bugs and is not at all accurate. I've verified this via my own software as well as in field testing.

Secondarily, do not trust the MFG's stated BC for a projectile. You need to test it yourself (my software allows this, you need muzzle and 100 yard velocities).

Once you know the true BC, then you can really start to dial in drops and trajectories.


-DallanC


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Totally understand. The numbers I listed came from a buddy that worked them up for me. They aren't from the Vortex LRBC (shouldn't be anyway). What I am trying to do is take the numbers he got for me and find what yardage each mil dot on my scope represents. Even if it is just close so I can start shooting in the general area to determine exact yardage.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

just do a field test, you need to get out dont ya ?

5 to 10 shots at a piece of plywood from 0 to whatever and a tape measure


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I absolutely do. Just trying to get in the ballpark.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If DallanC isn't going to plug his program, I will. I've used it and it's a good one.

http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlank


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> If DallanC isn't going to plug his program, I will. I've used it and it's a good one.
> 
> http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlank


Yep, using his program got my shot in the right place for the coues deer in my avatar.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

So why don't you go to the Vortex ballistic program and put in your info then click on the retical tab and see what it tells you for the yardage at each line. You can confirm what Vortex tells you with the info you have in your post depending on where you got it. You can also go on the Vortex web site and see what the MOA is for each line on your scope, its easy info to find and use.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... because its buggy software and not at all accurate.


-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I have found it good so far for 3 calibers. I confirmed the data with your program and Strelok. Its a quick and easy way to figure out the subtents then confirm the numbers. Or do the math and figure out the MOA as Vortex list the MOA for each line.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Do a field test. I dont care what program you use, it is just a reference. Only way to know for sure is to fire it at different ranges.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I actually thought this post had died. Didn't mean to wind everyone up. Looks like there was some bantering on what I should do and I had already moved on. My bad. Just thought someone with an app could plug into their app for me and give me a rough idea where to start field testing at. I posted on MM and got the numbers right away. That is the opposite of what usually happens. Typically I post on here and get help and when I post on MM I get the quarreling. Good luck to everyone on the draw!


----------

